# JCB Kids Bed



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

I was on the search for a JCB children's bed, with nothing much turning up I looked into building my own.

As luck would have it a decent one came up on eBay. It didn't make it's reserve, so a week or so after the auction I messaged him and made him an offer.

Picked it up, reassembled and fitted new duvet set.







The build quality is tip top, and didn't pay much more than the basic ones online.

The wiring will be getting tidied up and placed into ducting but over all very pleased.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I want it. I want it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sod it being for a kid, I want one!!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a cool bed


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

thats ace


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cool kids bed


----------

